# We have babies



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are the pictures of our first born. First one last night second two today. We now have haft of our egg as squeakers. IMG_0172.jpgBetty's Babies IMG_0171.jpgWilam's First. We are so happy and looking forward to three more in the next day or two.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, congrats! It's seems that everything has been smooth sailing for you ever since you got started. To your continued success with your birds and your ministry!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Congrats.... What kind of nesting material are you using there? Sure looks like a great nest.....*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats---------Very cute!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats. Keep it up and good luck.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

rackerman said:


> *Congrats.... What kind of nesting material are you using there? Sure looks like a great nest.....*


I am curious too. They do not look like pine needles. Tobacco stalks maybe?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats! Wow, that was fast. Last time you were searching for pigeons and now you are already breeding.

One of your babies will have the same birthday as mine. I found one hatched today and it was a semi-oops!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all we are very happy. FYI the nesting material is a mixture of Alfalfa and Manzanita needles.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome man!!!!! That is so cool!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Awesome man!!!!! That is so cool!


Pip the two are out of one of your pair. Your other pair is sitting on eggs they should be here in a day or two I send pics.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pip the two are out of one of your pair. Your other pair is sitting on eggs they should be here in a day or two I send pics.


I am so exited for u guys!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratz bhai (brother)........


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats  and thats one of the best nests I have ever seen, especially the second one - dry, neat and a lump of nesting material


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

And now there is 4


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations! 

The babies are beautiful.

BEST wishes for a bright future!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

WHY DO PEOPLE REFER TO PIGEON BABIES BEING UGLY.tHEY COULDNT BE FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH IMO.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

All I can say or add is that they add up quickly so please do keep that in mind in the long run or you will be over run in no time at all .Great looking start there though .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE REFER TO PIGEON BABIES BEING UGLY.tHEY COULDNT BE FURTHER FROM THE TRUTH IMO.


Because they are born almost naked, unresponsive unlike chicks that are active, with feathers, and "tweets." I suppose there will be that comparison. I asked a kid once whether the baby pigeon was beautiful and she said, "no." And kids will say things unexpectedly and honestly. Oh, well!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

RodSD said:


> Because they are born almost naked, unresponsive unlike chicks that are active, with feathers, and "tweets." I suppose there will be that comparison. I asked a kid once whether the baby pigeon was beautiful and she said, "no." And kids will say things unexpectedly and honestly. Oh, well!


Thats a good explanation


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can someone give me a quick lesson on candling and egg?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a light in my coop so I just hold the egg with my thumb and pointer fingers wrapped around the egg and hold it up close to the light. If it's good within a week you'll see a few lil veins in the egg. And as time goes on the egg will turn darker and you will not be able to see light through it any more except on the one side where a lil pocket will form b4 the baby fills almost the whole egg. By then the baby should already be starting to peck it's way out.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I sometimes hold an egg against a sun and I can see some veins. No need to candle. I call it sundling. LOL!

I also sometimes use a flashlight on a dark room. Basically I hold an egg on my hand (cupping it) and put a flashlight below it while shining on it. I can see some veins, too. Maybe I should call that flashling. LOL!

Most of the time pigeon eggs are fertile!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I sometimes hold an egg against a sun and I can see some veins. No need to candle. I call it sundling. LOL!
> 
> I also sometimes use a flashlight on a dark room. Basically I hold an egg on my hand (cupping it) and put a flashlight below it while shining on it. I can see some veins, too. Maybe I should call that flashling. LOL!
> 
> Most of the time pigeon eggs are fertile!


We are just concerned we have one hen sitting and the eggs should be hatching any time. But she is very timid and keeps jumping off the nest when we go in. I just concerned that we may have lost this round.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think I’m just a little over excited. I went out to feed this morning and was going to check the eggs of this one hen think they may be bad. So what do I find a chick in the middle of coming into this world? Here I was about ready to pull the eggs and bang we have number 5 with only one more to go so I will slowdown and let the Creator stay in control. 
Will post the picture this afternoon, thanks everyone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you move her and check them often, that could make a shy bird take off when you enter the loft. It could also make one abandon the babies. Be careful.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> If you move her and check them often, that could make a shy bird take off when you enter the loft. It could also make one abandon the babies. Be careful.


I like the aggressive parents who will bite and slap you with lots of enthusiasm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I like the aggressive parents who will bite and slap you with lots of enthusiasm.


Yes, I have a few of them also. Lots of people like them. I prefer the friendly ones, as when the parents are calm around me, and friendly, and eat readily from my hand, even with babies present, this is what the babies learn. So they are easier to handle as they grow. But I don't race. Racers often prefer the more aggressive birds. Although you do like to know that they will protect their babies. I'm glad those eggs are hatching for you. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have three hens that are now on babies two of which will wing slap you if you get to close the third the eggs just hatching has always been a little skittish. We try to leave her alone as much as we can but just going into the loft and she is off the nest and up high. It is OK as soon as were out she right back on the nest.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sunday what a great day..... Church is over lunch is done and I get to spend time in the Palamar I (Loft in Spanish) Here are the pic of our little ones. The first two pictures are at three day old two different pair. The last is what we were gifted with today.IMG_0181.jpgIMG_0183.jpgIMG_0180.jpg


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

what kind ?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonboy14 said:


> what kind ?


White homers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, they're adorable. Congrats!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats again! I usually give unhatched egg 3 days extra to hatch.

My breeders have mix personalities. I had wing slapped once and I was holding the egg. There went the egg flying, hitting the floor. I've learned my lesson. Hold the egg palms down (or your knuckle is up). That way the parent can wing slap your knuckles instead.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gem I am so exited for you guys! I am glad there laying for you. Cant wait to watch them grow up!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today we have all six. We have passed the first big test of a new breeder six eggs and 6 babies all doing well. I now just want them to grow up so we can start flying. Thank you God for showing us your love.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cute. Congrats!


----------

